
A Click-Bait Experiment, and the Navel-Gazing Problem Threatening to Ruin Medium - nkantar
https://medium.com/swlh/a-click-bait-experiment-and-the-navel-gazing-that-threatens-to-ruin-medium-5225f409c577
======
lordCarbonFiber
I think the author here is missing the forest for the trees so to speak. The
last line in particular was powerful, but probably not for the reasons he
intended.

>Otherwise we’re just pissing words into the wind. This accurately sums up the
whole of internet blogging. Especially in this age of content aggregators,
fewer and fewer users are subscribing to an individual author or even an
individual hosting service (hell I can't think of the last medium article read
that wasn't on either HN or reddit). At that level, it's less surprising that
the distributed community that will link to 10 life hacks from Musk is bigger
than the community linking to heartfelt anecdotes on Syria.

Given this, I think it's disingenuous to speak of any given hosting service
being ruined by the fact that users have questionable tastes. Unless, of
course, you want to imply more authors will mistag and mistitle their pieces
for views and drive these users away.

